# Babies available at YRA in SE Michigan!



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Rescue mom Emily's litter is now available for adoption! Of her 13, two girls are reserved, two boys will stay with me and the other nine little fellows are waiting for their forever home. 

Link to see the boys:
http://s1187.photobucket.com/user/CarrieD33/library/Ratties/Adoptables/Emilys Adoptables

Anyone interested in adopting can contact me at [email protected]

Thanks for considering adoption!


----------

